# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Just wanted to share my Daisho by Przemek Pozdrawiam

## Vu.Q.T

After more than a year my custom Daisho is ready, thought you guys might like to see it   :Big Grin:  

Bare blades from Przemek, as they were fresh out of the forge.




As they are now with full traditional polish with working Koshirae.

----------


## Vu.Q.T

A few more shot's in natural light










Thoughts and comments are most welcome   :Smilie:

----------


## Joo-Hwan Lee

Very very nice!  I'm speechless with envy!  Nice camerawork too.

----------


## Bill Sheehan

Congratulations,on a fantastic project!

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Thank you for the kind words guys, it means a lot coming from seasoned collector's such as yourselves. 

Joo-hwan, the feeling is mutual my friend; you've had quite a few pieces that I would love to own  :drool:

----------


## Jonathan Frances

Congratulations!  It's pretty cool having a daisho, isn't it?

Are these going to be used as well, or more of a collector intention here?  They look good together, wonder how they feel to you.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Can you take more shots of the tosogu? I just love shishi motif

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Jonathan - Indeed having Daisho felt more complete and thank you for the kind words. They'll certainly be used but I don't want to scratch up the full polish quite yet  :Wink:  Not sure if you can tell from the photo's but both of these have very thick blades at '8mm Kasane' and features full niku all round, these were designed as cutters only and so not really suitable for iai unless you're already used to heavy blades.

Timo - I have larger format photo's and if you would like them just pm me your email address. My camera has been lend to a friend so currently these are all I have, glad you have love for the shishi too Timo  :Smilie:

----------


## Angelo Silva

Now we just need the smith to tell us more about these beauties.

----------


## Alex Carranza

Awesome daisho. Congrats!

----------


## StephenF

Very very very NICE.....Its an amazing feeling when a long term project like a custom commission of a Daisho comes to fruition: From deciding what you shape/geometry want, what metallurgy to use, discussion with the blade smith regarding what he thinks he can/should do, developing a theme for the mounts and collecting the two sets of fittings (difficult be they antique or modern), selecting who will do the polish and mounting, getting into the que to get the work done and then finally safe delivery of the finished product.

I have commissioned two daisho now and the feeling of accomplishment when blades that reflect ones personal choices and taste are completed and delivered is almost overwhelming. I must admit that all the above listed parts of the processes were made easier because of the personal relationships I had with two of the artisans I used: Howard Clark and Ted Tenold. Ted made it somewhat easy for me because he helped define parameters and manage the process with the other two. I also found it very important to not "micro manage" any of the craftsmen... giving talented artist/craftsmen some artistic license results in a better end product and lets you get the most out of the money you invest.

Congrats again on a job well done. I am definitely going to be watching for this sword smiths work in the future.

I am curious...how long was the timeline for this project... from inception of the concept in your mind through to delivery? What theme, if any, do you have with the fittings? Any specific reasons for the color choices? If you have discussed this allready in an earlier post I would just appreciate a link then.

Cheers!

Stephen

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Alex - Thanks bud.

Stephen - Thanks and I totally agree with letting the craftsman do what they do best. My profession is in the design field and so I understand completely that is crucial to let the creativity of the designer/maker flow, anything that restricts the flow is not a good approach IMO. 

This entire project from start to completion took about 14 months, it took about four months for Przemek to forge the sunobe's and off it went to the polisher/mounter which took a further 10 months. There were some delays during the forging of the blades and lot's of delays during polishing and mountings. The first sunobe didn't make it through Yaki-ire so a second had to be made, The polishing delays was due to the polisher needed to acquire more wet stones, regular stones did not work so well on this particular type of steel 'I think it was W1 or W2' so different types of stone had to be ordered in order to do it right. 

The Daisho has a ShiShi theme, which is a symbol for protection in many East Asian cultures. I thought was quite appropriate  :Smilie:  and as for the colours; I choose the colour green as it simply represents life and hope.

BTW I've made a mistake about the sword-smith last name, it's not 'Pozdrawiam'; sorry about that 'got lost in translation'. I simply can not edit the thread tittle for whatever reason, anyway I think his last name is 'Podstawa'.

----------


## Przemek P

I wrote on another forum but I'll write it again swords I like very much
is one of my first blade, I did not have a good belt sander or hardening furnace, fortunately I made a grinder and bake hardening and these swords were created as the first of my new equipment

Vue love silver habaki, and cut I like, and I question whether you can do macro photos zbiżenia kissaki in habaki katana and some interesting parts hamonu?
I have a question for you if I can some of your photos used in building my website?

----------


## Vu.Q.T

Hi Przemek,

Sorry but I don't currently have a macro lens, I can try and take further close up shots for you if you want? 

Please by all means, you can use any of these photo's or if you like I can email you the higher resolutions photo's.

Merry Christmas everyone, have a wonderful and safe holiday to you all.

----------

